# Is it just me?



## oliv

or are others not as excited about planning their wedding as they thought they would be?? :cry::cry:


----------



## Faith001

It happened with me too! I was pretty excited about the idea of planning my wedding but when I actually started doing it, I realized its not that easy as it looks.


----------



## mariapope

I also will become the bride, happy


----------



## Leonore

I helped my sister planning her wedding and it is soooo much work!


----------



## Lunabelle

Hi, I am not very excited about the planning! I don't want all the stress... but I am looking forward to the day


----------



## Bevziibubble

I was the same. I have social anxiety and having to talk to florists, wedding car drivers, photographers, the vicar, caterers etc. It took so long to organise and my family were sticking their noses in wanting me to do things their way. I only got excited about the wedding days before it, but it was one of the best days of my life and we've been married 8 years this year <3


----------

